# How to check and Clean PCV



## vwj2k1 (Dec 26, 2004)

Hello,
As i mention previous post, i am having some problem in my VW Jetta 2.0. which has 23000 it is 2001.
when i drive 35-40 mph sometime it's hesitate,like going to stop, or like pushing brakes.
I took it to dealer they replace temp sensor, brake booster 
same thing happen again i took it back again, they reset my transmission to factory setting.
It's happening again. 
what you guys think? what could be wrong or i should fix?
I am thinking to check PCV. I think PCV is located at close to throttle body on black big tube and small tube which is comming from valve cover with electric wire for heating purpose.
How to check? 
Thanks,


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (vwj2k1)*

A stuck PCV can cause rough idling, high idle speed and stalling. Also, if you are getting excessive crankcase pressure then you could get oil blowing out around your dip-stick, the PCV valve or oil filler cap.
For those who don't know, it's basically just a valve that is held open with a spring. The PCV valve hooks up to the intake and intake vacuum (low pressure) sucks/draws the valve closed to prevent crankcase gases from entering the intake when the throttle is closed (during idle or decelleration). When accellerating there is less vacuum (higher pressure in manifold) drawing the PCV valve closed - allowing its sprint to push the valve open - allowing crankcase gases into the intake for burning. With the engine running at idle, pull the pcv valve hose off - not the intake side but the hose that attaches to the block. On that side of the valve you should feel no vacuum (feeling the valve opening hole with your hand) because the intake vacuum should have the valve drawn closed. If you get suction (at idle) then the valve isn't closing as it should.
If you remove the PCV you should be able to shake it and hear the valve inside rattle. If it is stuck then you may not hear the rattle. I don't believe you can clean the valve. Since it's not that expensive it's just as well to replace it. I believe replacing the PCV is part of recommended preventive maintenance.


_Modified by bearing01 at 5:46 AM 4-30-2005_


----------



## vwj2k1 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (bearing01)*

Hello,
Thank you for reply.
what you talking about not expensive. 
This one you can't just buy PCV you have to buy whole intake boot $120
(some thing)
I took that hose off from valve cover and turn car on ,lot of air was blowing from valve cover .
is it normal?
where is PCV valve location?
As i describe, that is not PCV?

_Modified by vwj2k1 at 9:57 PM 4-29-2005_


_Modified by vwj2k1 at 9:59 PM 4-29-2005_


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (vwj2k1)*

Do you not know what the PCV looks like?
Go to : http://www.germanautoparts.com/
Select "Volkswagen" on the left, select "Jetta" from the pull down menu. Click the "engine mechanical" picture/label and then click the "PCV/valve damper" link. Click on "Jetta 93-99" and there you'll see the PCV valve $43.26
That's what it looks like. Under your hood it lives next to the throttle body.


----------



## vwj2k1 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (bearing01)*

Hello,
Good morning,
I have 2001 Jetta 2.0 still same PCV and same location.
Please reply.
and as i mention earlier lots of air is blowing from that hose which is comming out from valve cover is it normal?




_Modified by vwj2k1 at 6:11 AM 4-30-2005_


----------



## vwj2k1 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (vwj2k1)*

Bump


----------



## vwj2k1 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (vwj2k1)*

Bump


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (vwj2k1)*

You will be getting air/vacuum at the end of the tube coming from the engine block. 
Disconnect the PCV from the intake air hose (the hose that runs from the air filter box to the throttle body). Leave the PCV fitting open/disconnected. Take a piece of plastic (like from a shopping bag) with an elastic band and wrap it around to seal the hole you just created in the intake air hose. The PCV is now out of the system. Start the car and see if the idle is any better. Stick your thumb over the end of the PCV valve opening. Any improvement? If so, you have found your problem. If no difference, probably not your PCV.


----------



## vwj2k1 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (bearing01)*

Thanks,
but where is location of PCV?
I have something on Intake boot with wire i am assume that PCV.


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (vwj2k1)*

That's your Mass Air-Flow Sensor (MAF).
The PCV is saucer shapped (black plastic disk shape) that is connected to the top of the engine and lives between the silver intake manifold and the throttle body. It has a tube that runs into it (from the engine block down by the oil filter) and connects to the intake air hose just before the throttle body.


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (bearing01)*

If you have an MK4, maybe the PCV is located somewhere else. The car has to have one somewhere. If the dealer said there was no PCV then I don't understand what the hell he's talking about.


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (bearing01)*

I don't know man. I have been checking the autoparts websites to find the PCV for your Jetta. I can't seem to find it anywhere.
You need someone who has a 2001 Jetta that knows where the PCV is, or if they have a Bentley they can look it up.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (bearing01)*

There are two possibilities for an 01 Jetta, and it depends on engine code.
<01.5, AEG code, the PCV is the black plastic piece that the oil fill cap screws into. It can be removed very easily (disconnect hose, remove oil fill cap, and turn PCV 1/4 turn CW then pull up).
>01.5, diff engine codes... they used a different assembly. It looks like the PCV is integrated into the valve cover... or, they're relying on just the electronic valve built into the intake boot.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (digitalhippie)*

BTW: for an AEG engine, the PCV assembly that screws into the valve cover is about $30 from http://www.1stvwparts.com
If you have the later engine code, you may be stuck replacing the whole intake boot... that's what I've heard anyway.
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwj2k1 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (digitalhippie)*

On intake boot what ever that peice is (who has electric connection=Heating purpose) i connected the tube and pull and push air 
both way works.
All PCV flows works only One way.
My Engine code is AZG.
Thanks,



_Modified by vwj2k1 at 11:15 AM 5-2-2005_


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: How to check and Clean PCV (vwj2k1)*

lol, I give up.... to quote pulp fiction...
"English motherf*cker, do you speak it?"


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

From the looks of his car in his profile, he has a 2001 (anyone can see that, just stating the obvious). I know next to nothing about the mkIV chassis, but do know how to look into an engine and figure things out, perhaps you should learn. Do like digitalhippie said before, take off your oil fill cap, and if there is something connected to the valve cover still, turn it 1/4 turn counterclockwise and voila, thats your pcv. If there is nothing there, then you are stuck with this:

_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_01.5, diff engine codes... they used a different assembly. It looks like the PCV is integrated into the valve cover... or, they're relying on just the electronic valve built into the intake boot.

On another note, if you can't figure out, take it to a dealer or local VW/Audi mechanic shop and have it done there. You obviously can't get across what you need. If you have a book for your car, it should tell you about the PCV valve and its location, hell, even a Haynes should have it. If your stuck and can't find it, just take it to a mechanic and thank yourself later that you didn't pull/push the wrong thing off and destroy your car.


----------

